# Five Brothers



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

have any of you tryed uploaded work in the past few days? was uploaded a FHA order and was putting in a bid for capping gas lines. was given this message.(this is a per-approved price by five brothers.this work should be done while at property for allowables as long as the mortgage company guildlines aloow you to,there is enought remaining funds to complete the work, and you are following the work order instructions. If it is not done at the property and it should have been done while there at property, you may be required to do it at own cost. FHA regs must be followed.) I have had problems in the past with them doing things and then them saying it wasn`t approved, was like talking to a brick wall!!!!! I normally bid everything and wait for an approval(like to have it on work order).I feel a screwing getting ready to happen here. one point of bidding is to know what I`ll need to bring.

It would be like this you get a post sale order with regs say you can remove 30 CYD debris, but there nothing on work order saying to remove the debris. If the police show up and your removing debris and it doesn`t say right on the work order to do so, what do you think will happen? I syure he would be happy to read thought all the regs. right!!!

things are just getting screwwer by the day!


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

A work order is not a legal document just because it's says you can do something doesn't make it legal


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> A work order is not a legal document just because it's says you can do something doesn't make it legal


True, you are always responsible for determining the legality of the work your company performs.

However, a WO is a legal document. Especially if you have signed an agreement with a company agreeing that their WO's will be the legal means with which you are notified of the scope of work for a particular job.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Just say no to Five bros.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Five Brothers work order is typically 5 pages long. They have a cover page, a photo list page, a pcr, a bid sheet, etc. They are generic, and you have to look close to find what they put it specifically for each work order. It isn't always written in the same places. Call it in if you are not sure. They don't take the fall for very much.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems that there are a lot of asset management companies lowering or changing fee structures and informing the contractors..."after the fact"
He is the issue I see...
You have a contract...are the fees you are working for listed in the contract?
If not, you need to start having them placed in the contract...
You do not have to sign a contract that is forced on you...you are at liberty to make additions and changes...you need to remember you run a business and as such you too can make policy...
Make it a policy to inspect property prior you agreeing to any fees for service...If they don't like it oh friggin' well...

If you have an agreement with someone said agreement can not be altered without conversation....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> If you have an agreement with someone said agreement can not be altered without conversation....





That is how it SHOULD BE, but that is not how it is.
For what ever reason it seems that the P&P industry does not feel compelled to follow standard and normal policies.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy driving the beater truck and can't afford equipment let alone an attorney.The guy just starting up who lacks the knowledge and believes this is how everyone operates.The fly by nights that won't be around long either way.Those that are too afraid to ripple the water for fear of losing the work.The experienced subs that will just suck it up and keep going.These are the ones many of the Nationals and the Regionals want under their wings. They would rather make more money from the client AND the contractor than they would by carrying on an honest, straight forward, professional relationship.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That is how it SHOULD BE, but that is not how it is.
> For what ever reason it seems that the P&P industry does not feel compelled to follow standard and normal policies.


 
Not trying to be rude...it's this attitude that allows the nationals to dictate pricing...however, IMHO...that will only change when the "boots on the ground" start standing together...and at least look organized...as long as the powers to be in this industry know that the majority have that crap attitude which benifits them...things will get worse...
that is the reality of "How it Should Be"....
Untill service providers come together and start communicating with each other will the attitude of the industry change....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The guy driving the beater truck and can't afford equipment let alone an attorney.The guy just starting up who lacks the knowledge and believes this is how everyone operates.The fly by nights that won't be around long either way.Those that are too afraid to ripple the water for fear of losing the work.The experienced subs that will just suck it up and keep going.These are the ones many of the Nationals and the Regionals want under their wings. They would rather make more money from the client AND the contractor than they would by carrying on an honest, straight forward, professional relationship.


Just another reason that communication between the "boots on the ground" folks is needed. I don't understand why everyone feels that "WE" just have to "take it"...
Sorry but in my oppinion..that is a crap attitude....
I guess we are lucky that the area we are in does not have a large population density and the nationals and regionals/subbers have started burning themselves out....they are finding it increasingly more difficult recruiting "dumb and dumber" in our area....
While I'm not sure if our meet and greets have helped, I would like to think that they have helped at least get the word out to others that as a company you do not have to accept the disrespectfull attitudes that are being shoved down our throats....
Seriously, what is wrong with having lunch every 6-8 weeks with you competition????? Seems like everyone is affraid they might like their sompetitors...
Just sayin'...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We share our experiences in order to help others. We don't take any of their crap. We learned to screen these companies and if they started with short or inaccurate checks, chargebacks, etc, we fired them and in many cases, notified them of our intent to lien. The companies that do this are not going to become remorseful and mend their ways. It is for the same reasons I don't rehire folks that stole from me. I don't suffer thieves. I spend my time finding clients that pay.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

sometimes the stove needs to be touched more than one time for the pain to sink in


----------

